# Type of stab



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I asked this in 3D as well as I shoot both I was wondering what type of stab do you use & why?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

B-Stinger Premiere bar.... 33" front bar with 4 oz and a 12" side bar with 20 oz. 

Why do I use it....because I have not found a better bar to use. If you do some searching you may be able to find the review I did on the original bar back in the winter of 2008/2009. That will sum up why I use a B-Stinger. Granted I am shooting a different bar then I was then...it's just a thinner stiffer bar. 

Why do I use the length and weight I do? Because its what works for me....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Bernie's Lite Hawk 30" main and two 14" side bars. 4 oz up front, 15 oz total on the back (1 oz heavier on the none sight side). Why the Lite Hawk? Light and stiff, good fit and finish, and very competitive pricing - particularly when you can get signed up as a staff shooter. I like the V-Bar over a single side because for me, when my grip is relaxed, it settles like a plumb bob. Almost don't need a scope bubble. I'm still experimenting with weight combinations, but it's only fine tuning from this point out. I've owned Doinker and B-Stinger, both very fine products, not quite as light as the Lite Hawk, but I wouldn't hesitate to use them if I got a good deal.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Bernie's Lite Hawk 35" main and two 14" side bars. 3 oz up front, 15 oz total on the back.
I am coming from 30" quadraflex with two 12" sidebars, Also had Fivics before.
I was looking for something longer, and lightest rods possible to stay with weight away from riser. 
This brought me to Lite Hawk. The staff shooter's discounted price made me buy without seeing it first...

This set would go back right first week of playing, but a $65 one way ticket (across border shipping) already made me think twice to re-mail. 

The long rod, it is good that the carbon is lightweight, but flexing with more weight, I can't add much more to front because start bouncing. 
The Lite Hawk working pretty well for my 70-90 meter shooting if no wind, but that is very rare at my place.
In mean time got myself a 35" quadra, shopping for the same but longer sidebars and the Hawk will be up for grab very soon.
I have also tried the 30" blade, for my taste of holding/feeling the shot and the bow the quadraflex is a winner.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm using the Fuse blade right now as my main stab and two smaller diameter side bars. The flat blade helps cut down on wind side forces (I shoot a lot of FITA) compared to the larger round versions. I have no definitive proof it works better but it does feel better when the wind is blowing.


----------



## groomzie1 (May 21, 2009)

I use B stinger premier plus. 30" front with 12oz and a 15" back bar with 19oz. I had a set of fuse blades the ES series and got rid of them to get another set of B stingers I couldn't really see a difference between them and the stingers as far as being better in the wind and I like the B stingers much better as far as hold and after the shot then the blades.jmo


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I use a 33" Doinker Fatty on front w/ 4 oz and a 15" Doinker Fatty on back w/ 18 oz. I use a 10deg down mount from AEP for my front stab and AEP side bar mount as low as I can get on my riser. Why Doinker? I've tried other stabs (b-Stinger and Bernie's) all held fairly well with a decent amount of weight. That main difference was in the felt vibration. Virtually none with the Doinker while the others didn't seem to help at all. Does vibration matter? Only a question you can answer. For me I went with the total package in a relatively cheap bar that can be found in the AT classifieds.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> B-Stinger Premiere bar.... 33" front bar with 4 oz and a 12" side bar with 20 oz.
> 
> Why do I use it....because I have not found a better bar to use. If you do some searching you may be able to find *the review I did *on the original bar back in the winter of 2008/2009. That will sum up why I use a B-Stinger. Granted I am shooting a different bar then I was then...it's just a thinner stiffer bar.
> 
> ...


The review that started it all. :tongue: I talked to Blair shortly after that review hit (not even sure if I had read it or not then)...not sure if at the time he was ready for it, or even thought it was a positive thing. :wink: I think it turned out all-right in the end though. :tongue:

Oh...the original question. Generally always a 33" B-Stinger front rod (unless the wind bar is on it) with anywhere from 7 to 10 ounces at the end, depending on the bow and what I am shooting. Back bar is either a 12" or 15" Stinger, again, depending on the bow and where it is mounted, with anywhere from 16 to 22 ounces on it.

Why...it's whatever combination I have found that works for me, and sometimes the combination will change in the middle of a shoot...usually an additional ounce or possible 2 on the back rod.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I choose Dead Center stabs because I like 'Industrial' look of them and the fact that they are tough!! I also like the folks behind the product which means more to me than anything!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

Stokerized stabs!


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Dead center stabs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

3dbowtechman said:


> dead center stabs.


these are nice also


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rolo said:


> The review that started it all. :tongue: I talked to Blair shortly after that review hit (not even sure if I had read it or not then)...not sure if at the time he was ready for it, or even thought it was a positive thing. :wink: I think it turned out all-right in the end though. :tongue:
> .


That's the one :wink: I stumbled across the article he wrote for The Tournament Archer mag the other day. Still makes me laugh when he talked about it. 

Just imagine....if I hadn't let the cat out f the bag.....what the stab world would be like. Sure we would have gotten better rods. But it wouldn't be like it is today I'm sure of that. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's the one :wink: I stumbled across the article he wrote for The Tournament Archer mag the other day. Still makes me laugh when he talked about it.
> 
> Just imagine....if I hadn't let the cat out f the bag.....what the stab world would be like. Sure we would have gotten better rods. But it wouldn't be like it is today I'm sure of that.
> 
> ...


You actually got an issue? :mg:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I like Doinker fatties
I use 30" main with 4.5oz, and 15" side rod with 13oz.
I find angle also plays a role in the amount of weight. Again it is what I find works.
I tried some high end other bars, but I did not like the shot feel. I even tried to make my own. They look fine, and held just as well, but all things being equal, I like the shot feel on the fatties.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

12"bstinger with 11oz in the front .sometimes a8oz depends on the bow


----------



## daduck (Jan 3, 2013)

Bernie's scorpion hunters 10 in the front .5 oz with bowjax 10° down. 8 inch on the back with 8 oz with off set with 45° down. Have any questions give coach Bernie a pm on here and he will help you out.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rolo said:


> You actually got an issue? :mg:


Three of them..... We should have all got together and sued their butts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's the one :wink: I stumbled across the article he wrote for The Tournament Archer mag the other day. Still makes me laugh when he talked about it.
> 
> Just imagine....if I hadn't let the cat out f the bag.....what the stab world would be like. Sure we would have gotten better rods. But it wouldn't be like it is today I'm sure of that.
> 
> ...


Pondering this a little...one could theorize that your famous initial review set the path for that vacation you took too. Just say'n...:behindsof

And yes...there's a lot of people owed some money for that TTA thing...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rolo said:


> Pondering this a little...one could theorize that your famous initial review set the path for that vacation you took too. Just say'n...:behindsof
> 
> And yes...there's a lot of people owed some money for that TTA thing...


Kind of but not really....that vacation was started because of the guy that owes us all money.....others jumped in because of the fear of the buying power of my followers :chortle: 

Cuz lets face it.....nothing I ever typed was a lie or slanderous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Stab wars... Ahh the days of old. Almost ended up with my getting a vacation as well. There was muscle flexing on both sides of the debate to be sure.. :wink: :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Stab wars... Ahh the days of old. Almost ended up with my getting a vacation as well. There was muscle flexing on both sides of the debate to be sure.. :wink: :zip:


:chortle: the real funny thing is there was really no muscle flexing. Just scared people. But people got scared and ticked when someone would say that they like X better then G....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

That thread wasnt near as nasty as any of the.......

ASA vs IBO
Rhinehart vs McKenzie
Known distance vs Unknown
What ....... should i use or what is better. Indecisive adults are annoying as hell. Usernames of minors should be a different color than adults.
Any of the pimpin threads.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi thanks for the reply's I was wondering if many had gone to the flat type of stab. To me I really dont see such benift in them


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Robert43 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply's I was wondering if many had gone to the flat type of stab. To me I really dont see such benift in them


It's good in theory....but in my opinion it's only better in theory. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

